# 1930's Monark "The Rocket" value



## Schwinnlover (Sep 20, 2017)

I picked this up the other day at a garage sale. Any help on value would be appreciated. I don't know too much about it.  It definitely looks very cool. Looks like there were some parts changed out...pedals replaced...seat recovered... rims painted...etc.


----------



## kreika (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe! Sorry no expert on these but I'd guess $1500+.


----------



## bikiba (Sep 20, 2017)

wow - tht is a nice one!

I had read somewhere [ probably on this site ] that the rocket was a lower end Monark. Don't quote me. Ive not seen one from the 30s, the ones I typically see are from the 50s. Those typically go for $250 - $500 from what I have seen. Usually maroon/white, orange/white... I haven't seen a blue and white.

I would gauge it at $800-$900 personally. But what do I know. =P


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2017)

@Freqman1


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 20, 2017)

Neat bike, but gonna take some time and $ to put it "right":

Wheels, rear fender, rack, pedals, seat are not orig, looks like front fender as well.
Missing headlight, and that ornament looks a lil phunky.
All this impacts the value.
Basically it's a frame & spring fork, chain guard, crankset.
Looks like someone put it together from parts on hand and painted parts and a modern wheelset to match.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 20, 2017)

kreika said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! Sorry no expert on these but I'd guess $1500+.





That's a great bike that you don't see too often but I think $800-$900 would e closer to retail on this one.  Its hard to tell if the paint is original, Mostly because the rack seems to match but I think its a post war Columbia rack.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2017)

As Rustjunkie says a lot of wrong parts. This bike was built from parts and is a repaint. The value for this bike is in parts-particularly the 'pencil' spring fork and tank. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Sep 20, 2017)

Like I said no expert. Figured the tank was 4 same with pencil springer then the rest. Whatever the case have fun with it!


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 21, 2017)

Get the wrong parts straighten out, and you've got a 600'er there! The Rocket was not as much a low end Monark, as it was built to compete with the mid range bikes from other companys. 40's thru early 50's Rockets are a very nice bike, done correctly! To bad it's been repainted! Original/Original paint, and you'd have a 900 to 1100'er there. Love those "pencil" springers.


----------

